# Dip stick shows empty



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

about 3 or 4 months ago I changed my oil. I know my car has plenty of oil in it, and the car doesnt leak or show any signs of burning oil. I went to check oil last night and the stick wouldn't read anything. I mean according to it the car has no oil at all bone dry. Any suggestions to why this would be like this. Also shortly after changing the oil I put headers on my car and we removed the dipstick. It is back in place with the holding bracket lined up like it was before.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Stupid question here but: You sure you have the right dipstick? Even though the tube was reinstalled was it properly seated in the windage tray? Did it stay in the proper positioned when reinstalled? If you are certain there is oil in there and its not reading, I'd concentrate on that tube positioning and double check this may mean opening up the oil pan to gain access.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

I agree with GTO. 3 things could of happened. Low oil, drain and refill, see if you did lose oil. Dip stick not seated or something not allowing the dipstick to seat in the tube. Or wrong dipstick/tube.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I will check the tube to see if its seated down far enough thanks


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

How many quarts did you put in when you changed the oil?


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

4-1/2 I think. I usually put a bit less than what is required and then add more as needed after a bit of runtime, so I dont put too much in.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Do you have the 5.7 or 6.0? I have the 6.0 and it takes 6.5 quarts.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

I have the 5.7 2004


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm not positive on the 5.7 but the capacities book I have is published by valvoline and it says the 2004 Pontiac 5.7 engine takes 6 quarts.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

my point is it doesn't show anything, Im talking no oil even on the tip of it. Even if I had just 4 in there it should still show something.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Four would make it two quarts low; it might not show. Add a quart and check it.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Well I am afraid of putting too much in the car and have to drain some out if thats not the case. I will check the position of the tube and go from there. 
Thanks for the input.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Gotagoat said:


> Four would make it two quarts low; it might not show. Add a quart and check it.


That would be my guess too.


----------



## gtogooch (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok I will try and see thanks


----------



## GoatU (Jul 24, 2007)

Maybe this issue about the GTO dipstick has been settled but just for the record:
My 2006 Pontiac GTO with the 6.0Liter LS2 motor has a dipstick that is 24 inches long when inserted and seated properly past the O-ring (near the circular handle). The down-tube for the dipstick measures ~8 inches long to the center of the second top exhaust manifold bolt that it is near (no sense in measuring down to the block...).
Hope this helps.

This is what the tip of LS2 oil dipstick looks like.
Owner's Manual "When to Add Engine Oil" discussion page.
Max Oil capacity (when the oil filter is also changed) is 6.5 Quarts for the LS2.


----------



## BatmanGTO (Jun 18, 2011)

Gotagoat said:


> Four would make it two quarts low; it might not show. Add a quart and check it.


On my TrailBlazer 2 quarts low WILL NOT touch the dip stick.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

4 1/2 quarts is horribly underfilled. 6 1/2 quarts is the spec.


----------



## ZEIKE524 (Dec 28, 2010)

The dipstick will only read if it is a quart to quart and a half low. Since capacity is 6 and you put 4.5 if the slightest bit even burned or whatever the case its not going to read anything if its seated up right. There arent any lights on inside the car? you cant go much past the tip of the dipstick without the oil light coming on.


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

Wasn't this pretty much a 'done deal' fhree months ago until someone thought it would be cool to show us a picture of an LS2 dipstick and an excerpt from the owners manual?confused


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

I would think saving an engine would be worth adding oil and rechecking especially since you put nowhere near the amount it takes. Draining a quart out would be the least of my worries.


----------

